# Battery cover for Yashica FX-3



## ismael (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello,

  I fellow co-worker gave me a non-working Yashica FX-3 super to see if I could get it to work. After a good cleaning, it seems to be working mechanically (shutter), but it is missing the battery cover, so I can't test the meter.  Anybody knows where I could get a used one? or an equivalent?  I don't really want to spend a lot of money on this just in case it doesn't work.  The lens was cleaned but it does have some tiny minor fungus inside. I don't think he plans to use it much, just sentimental reasons.

Thanks,


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 7, 2009)

You might try the larger camera-repair operations.  They might have some in their parts bins.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2009)

You can get one here.

They are similar to the Ricoh KR5 battery covers. It's a little pricey but if you needed that much, here it is.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 7, 2009)

Also, a good resource page is this.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 10, 2009)

Consider a 'sold for parts and repair' camera on eBay.  The price may be better.


----------

